# Don't know anything about slingshot and want to make one (yeah i know)



## BlueBird (12 mo ago)

Hello guys, so like the title said, i want to make slingshot and i didnt touch any slingshot since like 15 years. I was using that btw:









I do CNC machining, modeling, etc.

My goal is to make a small and simple slingshot in Titanium, TTF (i know titanium is probably over tough for slingshot, but it's light, a like machining that and i can anodize it)

The goal of the project is not to make the ultimate slingshot or anything like that, i'm obviously to newbie for that, i just want to make a decent and quality product for me and couple of friends.

But before i start the design, i need to know what type of band/tube i should go, size, etc. I would like a little help for that, i'm lost.

Here are some design I like, to give you an idea of what I want to do. Thanks !


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Except for the top metal rod item I have not seen any of these models before. Are they all available online? Check out the template page of this forum. There are a lot of great designs available to members.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome! I recommend checking out the templates section. There is lots of cool designs you can try out. When I want to try out a new design I will go with OSB plywood as my material to make the slingshot with. It is tough and dense and makes a great slingshot. It's also cheap and easy to tweak a design before you want to make something out of titanium. I love titanium slingshots they work great, I would also recommend polycarbonate (lexan) bulletproof glass. it is a great slingshot material that is easy to work with and Bulletproof.

Don't be afraid to experiment and tweek something that you get it to fit just right. Here is a slingshot that I made 8 versions of to get it exactly how I like it?!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Ditto the previous posts and check the mule and goblet templates specifically. They have a large following for a reason and are very versatile, plus , they are easily modified for grip style , fork gap and shooting style whether OTT or TTF


----------

